# Kerberos cannot ping DNS



## unknown_noob (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi everyone..

I have some problem regarding my Kerberos. I have set[ ]up Kerberos server. I put one client and it can ping the DNS and web server and the Kerberos server and also its name. But, when I try to ping the name for the DNS server from the Kerberos there is an error 
	
	



```
hostname lookup failure
```
  Other than that, I cannot change the [realms] part in the krb5.conf from IP to its name, kerberos.fyp.net. Why is that? Can anyone help me?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2013)

DNS needs to function correctly, fix that first before moving to Kerberos.


----------



## unknown_noob (Nov 17, 2013)

*C*an u you tell me how to properly create the DNS to function with Kerberos like the related files and folders? I don't know where else should I fix the DNS server anymore.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2013)

Forget about Kerberos for a minute, DNS has nothing to do with it.


----------

